# TPF Con 2005!  Joshua Tree National Park



## voodoocat

That's right folks.  We are planning another photo excursion in the Southwest.  We have decided on Joshua Tree March 18-21.   Come meet your friendly TPF moderators and members and shoot some beautiful scenery.   There may even bee some beer there 
:cheers:

Joshua Tree is a unique ecosystem where two deserts meet at about 3000 ft above sea level.  On the East side of the park below 3k feet is the Colorado Desert with Creosote bush, Ocotillo and Cholla.  The west side of the park is the Mojave desert which is above 3k feet.   Cooler temperatures and greater precipitation nurture the Joshua Tree which is actually a member of the Lily family.   Beginning in February and continuing through June, the desert blooms.  We have decided on March to have the best chance of finding the most color.

I believe some are going to camp, some may want to stay in hotel rooms.  So let's discuss and see who is interested.


----------



## MDowdey

Count me in. im there.


md


----------



## photogoddess

I'm in!


----------



## Corry

Damn!  I wish I was in!


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Damn!  I wish I was in!



if im in, then there is no excuse for someone who is closer than me to not be in.....
man up everyone....stop wussing out.  

md


----------



## Corry

It's called NO MONEY!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> It's called NO MONEY!!!!!



its cheap!!

md


----------



## Corry

Plus I've never really travelled very far by myself and I don't think I could get my boyfriend to go...but I'd really like to go so I'll talk to him tommorrow and see what I can do!


----------



## malachite

Voodoo prolly needs a ride so I guess I'm going   

I think I'll buy a new truck for the occasion too  :cheer:


----------



## Corry

MD, you said it's cheap..are you flying?  HOW cheap????


----------



## terri

I'm a definite maybe.   That's all you can expect from an unemployed manager.        Way too soon for me to commit.


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> MD, you said it's cheap..are you flying?  HOW cheap????



206 round trip for Matt. Voods found him a great rate on http://quickfares.bestfares.com/


----------



## carlita

if only this could happen AFTER i graduate... :-(


----------



## voodoocat

Shooting quite a bit of desert very similar to Joshua Tree I really endorse this trip.  Heck you might even get a tip or 2 from Malachite or I.   I took the Ocotillo and Cholla shots... the other i found... 

I'm in the poor gang too folks.  With the new kid coming in two weeks.  See what mrscat really has to put up with    But camping is cheap.  Group rates apply.


----------



## fadingaway1986

wish i could come... but i dont really have a few thousand to get there  

Oh well - take lots of photos for me! (like there was any need to say that)


----------



## Corry

voodoocat said:
			
		

> With the new kid coming in two weeks.


TWO WEEKS!!!  Heh heh...so if I end up getting to come, you'll have a wallet full of voodookitten pics to show us, right????


----------



## Corry

Ok...now I need to do some research...what town would I be flying to?  What airport?


----------



## photogoddess

Probably LAX, Ontario, John Wayne or Long Beach.


----------



## Corry

Ok, I wanna go SOOO BAD NOW!!!!  So tonight when my boyfriend comes over, and I do my damndest to get him to agree to go (cuz there is NO WAY I'm going alone!) and he tells me no, I'm gonna be sooo crushed!  I'll try anyway.


----------



## voodoocat

Check your PM core.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, I wanna go SOOO BAD NOW!!!!  So tonight when my boyfriend comes over, and I do my damndest to get him to agree to go (cuz there is NO WAY I'm going alone!) and he tells me no, I'm gonna be sooo crushed!  I'll try anyway.




corry, you wont regret it. have you seen pictures of Joshua Tree?


d


----------



## Corry

Thanks Voodoo.  I have already been doing a bunch of research on it.  Yes, Md, I've seen the pics.  As it is I've been drooling over Voodoo and Malachite's dessert pics for a while now!  I'm gonna see what I can do.  I'll talk to my bf tonight.  I'll tell him he's not allowed to say no right away..he has to think about it.  I'll build my case.  I'll do as much research as I can to get us the trip as cheap as possible.  (he's a bit...shall I say...thrifty).  So...I'll let y'all know how it goes!  I REALLY WANT TO GO!!!


----------



## voodoocat

Well research all you want.. but when you're ready come to me... i will find you the best fare...


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, I wanna go SOOO BAD NOW!!!!  So tonight when my boyfriend comes over, and I do my damndest to get him to agree to go (cuz there is NO WAY I'm going alone!) and he tells me no, I'm gonna be sooo crushed!  I'll try anyway.



You won't be alone. You'll be with us!


----------



## binfordtools

I would love to go,but need to check cash flow around march.


----------



## photogoddess

binfordtools said:
			
		

> I would love to go,but need to check cash flow around march.[/quote
> 
> You know you got a ride.


----------



## binfordtools

Yep,In the BACK


----------



## Luminosity

Hopefully I'll be working in Canada next year butttttt I'll be loitering around the States before I head to CanuckLand   

Oh ... but its in March ... *thinks* ...
Might JUST make it.


----------



## aggiezach

Hmm, If my spring break falls on those dates, Count me in! $270 round trip! Thats hard to beat!


----------



## Big Mike

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll be working in Canada next year butttttt I'll be loitering around the States before I head to CanuckLand
> 
> Oh ... but its in March ... *thinks* ...
> Might JUST make it.



Lumi....you're coming to Canada?  Where abouts?


----------



## Luminosity

If all goes to plan , Toronto darl :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike

Toronto???....booooo...don't go there...Toronto sucks.  Come out west where it's beautiful.

There are lots of jobs and I have rooms for rent, cheap.


----------



## Luminosity

I heard the western part of Canada is the best part of it ..... 

I know someone in Toronto , hence why I was gonna just head there... 
Basically I'll go where I can get work. Gotta apply for the work visa in January... i'ma bit nervous about it coz it aint gonna be an easy task I'm suspectin lol.
Will definately keep what you said in mind Mike ! :sillysmi:


----------



## Corry

So...you are moving to canada for good?


----------



## Luminosity

For about a year Core ...or thereabouts.

I would *love* to come to this TPF meet-up ...so if I make it there Core , YOU better get ya cute butt there too girl  !

Voods where exactly IS this place ?


----------



## Corry

Southern California, near...Palm Springs, I think it is?


----------



## Chase

Yep! Fly into Ontario, CA 

I'll end up renting a BUS at this rate! lol


----------



## voodoocat

Chase said:
			
		

> Yep! Fly into Ontario, CA
> 
> I'll end up renting a BUS at this rate! lol


You'll need the short bus though :LOL:


----------



## Chase

I thought you were driving in?

Without you, no need for the short bus


----------



## Jeff Canes

maybe if i have job and if it 's not the week of FSU or UF/Miami  game


----------



## Corry

Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....


----------



## aggiezach

So if I book a flight to Ontario CA. What time should I try to get there? I've got a couple of choices ranging from 5am to about 4 pm on the 18th? Are we really gonna try to get a bus, cause that'd be awesome!


----------



## John E.

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Toronto???....booooo...don't go there...Toronto sucks.  Come out west where it's beautiful.
> 
> There are lots of jobs and I have rooms for rent, cheap.



Luminosity, most of the people in Canada hate_ cough jealous cough_ Toronto  

I lived their for twenty years and traveled extensively through Canada because of my work at the time. I almost got the crap beat out of me cause I said I was from Toronto :shock: 

Toronto is truely a beautifull city. Remeber to bring a warm coat and long Johns, winter is very damp.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....



hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying. you just gotta take a chance!!! do it before its too late and you cant get away so easily.


md


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....



hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying. you just gotta take a chance!!! do it before its too late and you cant get away so easily.


md


----------



## steve817

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying.
> md




As do I but I found a cure..it's called booze.


----------



## MDowdey

steve817 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying.
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do I but I found a cure..it's called booze.
Click to expand...



oh i would do the same if my liver could handle it.  


md


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying. you just gotta take a chance!!! do it before its too late and you cant get away so easily.
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


But the thing is, the furthest I've EVER traveled on my own was yo a town called Joliet, a bit outside of Chicago.  It's 2 hours away, and so easy to get to I only had to make two three turns once I got on the interstate outside my town...one to get onto another interstate, one was my Joliet exit, and one to turn in to Walgreens (I was there for work!)


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying. you just gotta take a chance!!! do it before its too late and you cant get away so easily.
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the thing is, the furthest I've EVER traveled on my own was yo a town called Joliet, a bit outside of Chicago.  It's 2 hours away, and so easy to get to I only had to make two three turns once I got on the interstate outside my town...one to get onto another interstate, one was my Joliet exit, and one to turn in to Walgreens (I was there for work!)
Click to expand...


sweetie, ive never traveled anywhere by myself at all. so dont be afraid!!! i wanna see some of this beautiful earth before its gone for good.

md


----------



## malachite

Corry my dear, you need to break down and decide to go buck wild. Pack your bags in haste, tie up your shoes and say "I'm outta here, dunno what's gonna happen but I'll call when I get a chance".

Just go with the flow and appreciate the now and not the 'what if'.

Granted all people are different when it comes to these things but how will ever know if you don't like to travel if you don't try it first? And it's not like you're going out on your own. You'll atleast be with other people you've had a basic introduction too and they actually want you there.

So quit looking for excuses, tell your boyfriend "Hey, guess where I'm going in March?" and get yourself out here. It'll make you feel good, trust us  :twisted:


----------



## Corry

I wanna see it too!!!  Thankfully you guys all proposed this trip early enough that I have plenty of time to do tons of research on every little thing...If I know what to expect, it's not as scary!


----------



## malachite

> If I know what to expect, it's not as scary!


But then it's not us fun either. Toss that itinerary and travel into the abyss of the unknown.

OK, maybe that's not the best thing for a first time travler so we'll allow you ONE travel guide


----------



## Corry

Trust me, It'll still be fun...my problem is that I'm afraid I'll miss my plane or get lost or something...or do something wrong, with all the tight security on planes and stuff. I'm almost afraid to pack a hairbrush as it might be viewed as a lethal weapon.  I just want to be an informed traveler...I want things to go smoothly.


----------



## Chase

If there end up being a small group of people that fly into Ontario, we'll have to try to arrange arrival times to be as close as possible. We could probably chip in and rent a full-size van if enough people plan on coming in. Either that, or rent a couple of SUVs or something.


----------



## Alison

Corry, don't worry, you'll be great! Last year I moved from MN to NH all by myself in my little 91 Geo Prizm. It took 3 days, I didn't know where I was going to stay each night, I just drove until dinner time and found a place. It was the best trip I've ever taken. Prior to that I had never driven more than a few hours by myself, and I am 25!

 I am going to do my best to be there in March, it will be a fabulous trip. The only thing that could keep me away is coming up with the money. Traveling is a great adventure. Sure, it's scary to go by yourself, but flying is pretty easy. I've flown quite a bit since 9/11 and there's been no problems. Occasionally they will do a search of my bags but otherwise it's been very smooth. Just think of how much fun it will be to actually be there and the getting there doesn't seem so bad anymore.


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> If there end up being a small group of people that fly into Ontario, we'll have to try to arrange arrival times to be as close as possible. We could probably chip in and rent a full-size van if enough people plan on coming in. Either that, or rent a couple of SUVs or something.



Wouldn't it be closer to Joshua Tree to fly into LA or Palm Springs???


----------



## Chase

Ontario airport is actually on the eastern edge of Los Angeles  The main LA airport (LAX) is about an hour further away. 

I'm not sure what kind of flight service they have for Palm Springs....


----------



## Corry

Never mind....I just noticed when I went to Yahoo Maps and entered Ontario, CA it showed me the state, but said the city cannot be found..so the star was in the middle of the state, not where the town should be.


----------



## voodoocat

Oh here's some more cholla to drool over


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I still haven't asked Erik if he'll go with me (hopefully I will ask him tommorrow), but....I'm trying my best to work up the courage to go on my own if he says no.  So...keep them encouraging words coming!!!  Tell me that it's NOT that scary travelling somewhere far away and unfamilir all alone on a plane for the first time ever.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey listen, you dont really know me outside of here, but im doing the same thing. and i have a morbid fear of flying. you just gotta take a chance!!! do it before its too late and you cant get away so easily.
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the thing is, the furthest I've EVER traveled on my own was yo a town called Joliet, a bit outside of Chicago.  It's 2 hours away, and so easy to get to I only had to make two three turns once I got on the interstate outside my town...one to get onto another interstate, one was my Joliet exit, and one to turn in to Walgreens (I was there for work!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sweetie, ive never traveled anywhere by myself at all. so dont be afraid!!! i wanna see some of this beautiful earth before its gone for good.
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Corry - Until last April, I had never been anywhere alone. While I had some reservations about traveling alone, I realized that I was never going to see Kentucky Bluegrass unless I just went. My family wasn't interested in going so I signed up for a photo workshop and booked my flight before I could lose my nerve.  I arrived several days early and had a blast. I was up early every day (and I'm not a morning person) and just wandered around taking pictures every day and night until the workshop started.  I did what I wanted, ate where I wanted and stopped to enjoy the scenery whenever I wanted.  I missed my family but I realized that doing something like this for myself once in a while was so good for my soul. Don't let your fears make you miss out on some wonderful things in life. Now, don't you have some tickets to order???


----------



## Corry

Yeah...the financial situation is really the only thing holding me back now, cuz I do really want to go.  I know I can do it fairly cheap, but due to my boss cutting back my hours all last year (hence the reason I obtained a 3rd job 3 mos ago) I got pretty far behind in a lot of my bills.  I'm caught up on pretty much all of them 'cept for my rent, which is the biggest.  And unfortunatly, my boyfriend has a good point when he says he doesn't think I should do anything like this until I have my debts paid.  I'm saving my money though, the best I can.  So...maybe I can do it.


----------



## terri

My husband is totally into it.     

So, you know, if I'm gainfully employed we'll probably be there.   He has a fellow wine-geek buddy in LA, too, so it's a virtual slam-dunk, if we can get the finances squared away.   :roll: 

Bah!  Money!!  I ask again: why couldn't we all have been born rich instead of so talented?


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> My husband is totally into it.
> 
> So, you know, if I'm gainfully employed we'll probably be there.   He has a fellow wine-geek buddy in LA, too, so it's a virtual slam-dunk, if we can get the finances squared away.   :roll:
> 
> Bah!  Money!!  I ask again: why couldn't we all have been born rich instead of so talented?



I hear ya. I do believe that after much arm twisting from several members who shall remain nameless that I along with my new roomate Hobbes will be attending, if as with the rest of you the money falls into place.


----------



## photogoddess

Can we get a poll of yes, no and maybe's? Its beginning to sound like Chase and I need to plan out some larger transportation options. Also, a poll of campers vs hotel dwellers so we can reserve enough accomodations. Puuuleeeeaaase!


----------



## Alison

Definite maybe for Aubrey and Alison and we would camp.


----------



## Chase

Ok, I put up a basic poll that should at least give us an idea of how many people plan on going, including those that aren't sure yet.

Hopefully it will help a little bit.


----------



## Alison

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Well research all you want.. but when you're ready come to me... i will find you the best fare...



Hey, does that stand for me as well? I can fly out of either Boston (Logan) or Manchester NH, which ever is cheaper.


----------



## malachite

I'll be there. I'm driving myself and camping out. Wonder if we'll have enough people to justify reserving camp sites if possible?


----------



## voodoocat

Group sites my friend...


----------



## binfordtools

I'm in,I'll be the short fat dude hanging out with the dinosaur in BANNING,our hanging on the back of photogoddess RV


----------



## malachite

binfordtools said:
			
		

> I'm in,I'll be the short fat dude hanging out with the dinosaur in BANNING,our hanging on the back of photogoddess RV


Banning! ACK!  :shock:  

Sorry, we broke down in Banning earlier this year on our way to Fontana and spent 14 lovely hours in the parking lot of Auto Zone. Definitely in the top 3 of the worst trips I've ever had when it became apparent we had to stand guard to protect our stuff. But thanks to a recall notice in the mail the following day, Dodge paid for our whole stay in Banning  :cheer: 

There's a dinosaur in Banning?


----------



## binfordtools

Banning and Fontana is like going to Disneyland.In North Long Beach when you let your dog out to do his or her busness you stand guard.And you do not go out at night. 8)


----------



## Jeff Canes

Im think about going, but I dont camp!


----------



## photogoddess

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Im think about going, but I dont camp!



My RV is full but I'm thinking that maybe we should get a motel room for people that don't want to camp and for showers.  Any others interested in this option?


----------



## Corry

I might be interested in that.


----------



## voodoocat

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im think about going, but I dont camp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RV is full but I'm thinking that maybe we should get a motel room for people that don't want to camp and for showers.  Any others interested in this option?
Click to expand...

but all the fun is going to go on at the campsite around the campfire   And us non wussies will have quicker access to the park ;P


----------



## malachite

Yeah, but we'll smell after a bit............. I like to camp but if there's a shower available, camping is so much more fun.

I'll bring an extra lawn chair for the campfire for any of the non-campers in trade for a shower


----------



## terri

What's wrong with taking part in the wholesome singalongs and weenie roasts by the campfire, then wimping out for a soft bed and hot shower?    

Driving in is so much easier when carrying gear, I've dragged my backpack and tent a few times through the Atlanta airport and it's a bit of a pain.   We might go the soft route (again as finances allow).


----------



## photogoddess

terri said:
			
		

> What's wrong with taking part in the wholesome singalongs and weenie roasts by the campfire, then wimping out for a soft bed and hot shower?
> 
> Driving in is so much easier when carrying gear, I've dragged my backpack and tent a few times through the Atlanta airport and it's a bit of a pain.   We might go the soft route (again as finances allow).



Girlie - I like your style!!!   

I'll be RVing it but I have a couple of 2 man tents that I'd loan out to long hauling campers if needed.


----------



## aggiezach

My gal and I are planning to fly out there. I would love to drive, but we have to be back at school on Monday... So we'll be flying into Ontario, CA and maybe renting a car or just hitching a ride with some nice forum member who wants to earn lots of cool points in my book!  
I found a pretty good deal on airfare... about $180 for RT tickets... So hopefully that'll work out and we'll be there shooting bunches and hanging out with some awesome people! Word yo!


----------



## Jeff Canes

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im think about going, but I dont camp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RV is full but I'm thinking that maybe we should get a motel room for people that don't want to camp and for showers.  Any others interested in this option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but all the fun is going to go on at the campsite around the campfire   And us non wussies will have quicker access to the park ;P
Click to expand...


Are you thinking about camping at one the parks campsite or a private one, http://www.nps.gov/jotr/pphtml/facilities.html the park website does not show a lodge, there are places to stay near by right?


----------



## voodoocat

There are a couple camgrounds inside the park that can accomodate group camping.  There are toilets but no water.  We have to bring in our own water and firewood for the bonfire.  

I've got a few campfire songs up my sleeve for this occasion


----------



## Alison

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I've got a few campfire songs up my sleeve for this occasion



I think I've changed my mind about coming.....


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonS said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few campfire songs up my sleeve for this occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've changed my mind about coming.....
Click to expand...


Then I guess I shouldn't mention that I'm gonna try to learn to play the guitar before the trip either?   

:LOL:


----------



## Chase

Better hurry!


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few campfire songs up my sleeve for this occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've changed my mind about coming.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't mention that I'm gonna try to learn to play the guitar before the trip either?
> 
> :LOL:
Click to expand...


No, no, guitar is good. I'm just not sure about Chad's singing 

I am kidding. I love to sing and I'll be joining right in.


----------



## Chase

You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:


----------



## voodoocat

Chase said:
			
		

> You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:


:LOL:

and when I sing it melts your wife's heart   I remember how much she liked my singing in Zion.


----------



## Alison

Chase said:
			
		

> You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:



In that case he'll just have to send me the lyrics in advance!


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> Better hurry!



I need someone to teach me. Any volunteers?


----------



## photogoddess

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> and when I sing it melts your wife's heart   I remember how much she liked my singing in Zion.
Click to expand...


uke: We were actually hoping that you'd bring your violin this time.


----------



## voodoocat

photogoddess said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> and when I sing it melts your wife's heart   I remember how much she liked my singing in Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uke: We were actually hoping that you'd bring your violin this time.
Click to expand...

oh come on... it's not that bad   at least when i have a guitar.  at least i can sing in key


----------



## photogoddess

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that NOW, but just wait until you hear the lyrics to the songs he'll be singing!  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> and when I sing it melts your wife's heart   I remember how much she liked my singing in Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uke: We were actually hoping that you'd bring your violin this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh come on... it's not that bad   at least when i have a guitar.  at least i can sing in key
Click to expand...


You are freakin hysterical to be around but I can't remember your singin though.  I know you're awesome on the violin. So, please bring it this time.


----------



## Chase

That's odd, I don't remember any singing either...hmm.


----------



## voodoocat

Chase said:
			
		

> That's odd, I don't remember any singing either...hmm.


My voice is so soothing you fell asleep.


----------



## photogoddess

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, I don't remember any singing either...hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> My voice is so soothing you fell asleep.
Click to expand...


No one was soothed to sleep with you running around saying "I'm Spicaaaay"! We were all laughing our butts off!  :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess

Who else is bringing a guitar or other musical instrument?


----------



## MDowdey

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Who else is bringing a guitar or other musical instrument?



if someone brings a guitar, ill play it for yall, but i cant bring it on the plane with me. and ill be goddamned if i check it with the luggage people...

md


----------



## hobbes28

Don't they have any pawn shops in the area???


----------



## MDowdey

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Don't they have any pawn shops in the area???



im sure but i bet someone can bring a guitar, i hope the can, we can rock out in the desert.


md


----------



## hobbes28

I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## MDowdey

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.




do it.  

md


----------



## Alison

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it.
> 
> md
Click to expand...


Great  :roll: We'll have a tent, all our camera gear and a guitar. Guess who's gonna end up schleping that through the airport    We'll need a recorder too for all this music.


----------



## MDowdey

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great  :roll: We'll have a tent, all our camera gear and a guitar. Guess who's gonna end up schleping that through the airport    We'll need a recorder too for all this music.
Click to expand...


man, we could put out the TPF fundraising CD....what a plan!!!!


md


----------



## Jeff Canes

I am little less that 50/50 on making this trip out west, but if I do so, it would likely be longer that just the weekend, more like a week and a haft. Think about flying in to San Francisco and out of LA. Also would like to go to Yosemite, Sequoia and Mono Lake. Unfortunately a lot of Yosemite and Sequoia does not reopen till after mid May.

Does any one know that the driving time in heavy traffic from Joshua Tree to LAX might be?


----------



## photogoddess

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I am little less that 50/50 on making this trip out west, but if I do so, it would likely be longer that just the weekend, more like a week and a haft. Think about flying in to San Francisco and out of LA. Also would like to go to Yosemite, Sequoia and Mono Lake. Unfortunately a lot of Yosemite and Sequoia does not reopen till after mid May.
> 
> Does any one know that the driving time in heavy traffic from Joshua Tree to LAX might be?



Traffic from Joshua Tree to LAX varies depending on the day and time. It would help if us So. Cal. locals answer this question if we knew what date/time you were talking about. 

Jeff, there is so much to do here and most things are 2 hours or so from Long Beach. Just about 2 hours in any direction will take you somewhere interesting. San Diego and Mexico are about 2 hours, so is Joshua Tree. Santa Barbara is about the same. If you don't take the scenic route, San Francisco is about 6 hours from here.


----------



## Chase

I have a guitar I'll bring.


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great  :roll: We'll have a tent, all our camera gear and a guitar. Guess who's gonna end up schleping that through the airport    We'll need a recorder too for all this music.
Click to expand...


I have my guitar and 2 of my kids have them - all acoustic. I can bring all 3 of them all if needed. I also have 2 or 3 two person tents, sleeping bags and air mattresses that I can loan out since I'm bringing the RV. First PMs to me can borrow them which should save a few of you from having to shlep them through the airport. I may have more stuff but since we've been RVing it for a while, I need to take inventory.   :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> I have a guitar I'll bring.



Any chance you could show me how to play mine before the trip?  :roll:


----------



## Corry

Ok, a little more info on this trip.  Is someone planning to pick us up from the airport or something?  Or will I have to rent a car.  Cuz that's a big one for me.  If my boyfriend doesn't end up being able to make it, I'm screwed, cuz if I drive I'll end up in like, Las Vegas or somewhere.  I'll get so lost.  I plan on having my Digital Rebel by then.  But knowing me, I'll fill up a couple of memory cards, REALLY fast!  What can I do about that????  Any ideas???


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, a little more info on this trip.  Is someone planning to pick us up from the airport or something?  Or will I have to rent a car.  Cuz that's a big one for me.  If my boyfriend doesn't end up being able to make it, I'm screwed, cuz if I drive I'll end up in like, Las Vegas or somewhere.  I'll get so lost.  I plan on having my Digital Rebel by then.  But knowing me, I'll fill up a couple of memory cards, REALLY fast!  What can I do about that????  Any ideas???



We're picking up MD around 1pm on Thursday 3/17 at the Ontario CA airport. It would make things MUCH easier if Chase and I could get the "out of towners" on the same date.


----------



## Corry

Thanks, that helps a lot!  Gotta plan things!  I'm just a smidgen from saying "I don't care how I get there, but I'M GOING!!!!"  Give me a day or two and you'll probably have a definate from me!


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and bring one but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it.
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great  :roll: We'll have a tent, all our camera gear and a guitar. Guess who's gonna end up schleping that through the airport    We'll need a recorder too for all this music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my guitar and 2 of my kids have them - all acoustic. I can bring all 3 of them all if needed. I also have 2 or 3 two person tents, sleeping bags and air mattresses that I can loan out since I'm bringing the RV. First PMs to me can borrow them which should save a few of you from having to shlep them through the airport. I may have more stuff but since we've been RVing it for a while, I need to take inventory.   :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


See your PM, hope we are on the chosen list


----------



## photogoddess

Corry and Alison have dibs on the 2 tents, sleeping bags and mattresses. If I have or can borrow any additional stuff, I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Chase

If we can arrange to get people arriving as close together as possible, I'll be happy to play taxi as much as possible


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> If we can arrange to get people arriving as close together as possible, I'll be happy to play taxi as much as possible



Me too if we need a 2nd vehicle.


----------



## Corry

You guys are great!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Where is Joshua Tree? I would like to go but can't commit to anything yet.


----------



## Corry

It's in Southern California.  Um...here:
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?ed=M7tNO.p_0TqT&csz=joshua+tree+CA&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=


----------



## photogoddess

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Where is Joshua Tree? I would like to go but can't commit to anything yet.



Southern California desert. Somewhat close to Palm Springs.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Cool, I can kill two birds with one stone, I've been wanting to goto the Palm Springs Air Museum. Might be a better chance of going now (I can write it off as a business expense, maybe).


----------



## Corry

Sweet!


----------



## manda

I really should be at this thing, hey?

Im planning on being in Europe a bit later than March, but...

hmmm


----------



## Corry

Oooh ooh ooh!!!!  Come on everyone!  It's time to hook Manda in!!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey

manda said:
			
		

> I really should be at this thing, hey?
> 
> Im planning on being in Europe a bit later than March, but...
> 
> hmmm



that would truly be the pinnacle of my existance if you showed up. please? for me? your old friend?

md


----------



## Corry

Well, I'm not feeling any less nervous about travelling alone (I haven't gotten Erik convinced yet...still working on it) but I will regret it FOREVER if I miss this.  So I submitted my vacation day requests at work today!!!!


----------



## Chase

Awesome!!!

Now all you have to do is book that ticket!


----------



## Corry

Yup...but I'd like to do a little more convincing on my boyfriend, and hopefully he'll go...and that way we can just buy them at the same time.


----------



## Chase

That would definitely make things easier


----------



## Corry

So...some questions...where will we shower?  What will we eat?  Do we each need to go to a grocery store somewhere and pick up some camp food?  Will there be electricity anywhere out there?  And I know this is a weird one, but will I have cell phone reception?


----------



## Chase

Shower is going to be an issue...not sure how we're handling that one yet. There may be at least a couple of people that get a hotel room, but they aren't very close....so, we'll see.

We'll go on a major shopping spree for food and supplies. Photogoddess is going to bring her motorhome, that will give us access to power, stove, etc. There is a pretty good chance you'll get some cell signal. I think Photogoddess and I are going to go out there on a scouting trip in the next couple of weeks and then I can tell you for sure.


----------



## Corry

Sweet.  Ya know, we could stock up on those little tree car freshners and rub ourselves with em every morning!   Guess I'll be stocking up on baby wipes or something...so I can get at least a little clean!  I can't STAND being dirty!


----------



## voodoocat

What we did last time was Photogoddess went to Costco to get the food for everyone.  Then we divided the cost which came out to something like $30/person for 4 days worth of food.  We also had a ton of leftovers.  

For this trip I think the menu is going to be pretty basic.  Hamburgers, hotdogs, sandwiches and lots of snacks.  We can figure that out closer to the trip.

As far as electricity and showers go.  We're going to have to find hookups for the RV.  Still working on those details.


----------



## voodoocat

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Ya know, we could stock up on those little tree car freshners and rub ourselves with em every morning!   Guess I'll be stocking up on baby wipes or something...so I can get at least a little clean!  I can't STAND being dirty!


I'll use a shower if ones there... but I can clean myself w/o a shower if need be.  Heck maybe I'll just get one of those solar showers.


----------



## Corry

Cool...I've got tons more questions, but I can't think of em all right now.  I'll post em as I remember em!


----------



## Corry

What's a solar shower?


----------



## photogoddess

It's a special bag that you fill with water and hang it in the sun. The sun heats the water so that your shower isn't cold. In a public camp ground, you generally shower with a swim suit on. I had a couple of these back when we used to camp and they work well. I'll keep on the look out for them next time I'm at my storage garage. The only problem that I'm thinking is that most of the campgrounds don't have water. You have to haul it in.

More likely is that in the middle of the day when the sun is the most harsh, we will be taking turns getting a shower in the rv or at a hotel. We will know more once Chase and I do our scouting mission. Keep you all posted.


----------



## Alison

Question for those providing airport pickup:

Is everyone flying in on Thursday? I had originally thought Friday but I don't want us to be the only ones on Friday. Also, when are people flying out on Monday? Just want to book tickets that make it easiest for everyone. 

All of a sudden it doesn't seem all that far off! And Corry, bring a hat, some wet wipes and deoderant and you're all set


----------



## Corry

Sweeeeeet.  I couldn't sleep last night cuz I kept thinking about stuff about the trip...mostly ways to word it when I ask my boyfriend again tonight!


----------



## photogoddess

Chase and I are doing the pick ups. Matt is coming in at 1pm on Thursday. Since his return flight leaves at 1030am on Monday, we were hoping that most would come in about the same time so we could get an early start out to Joshua Tree. If we need to make a Friday trip to the airport, one of us will do that too.


----------



## LizM

Have to see what my money situation is closer to time .... and if it matches my kids spring break from school!!!


----------



## MyOwnPath

I may join.  Good choice of location, very pretty there.  Why did you pick this spot over others? Just curious.  If (IF!) I come, I'll be coming from Oregon and would offer a ride (minivan) to anyone on the way.

--Trav--


----------



## Luminosity

Ok ... I've given a little more thought to this and , at the moment , I am researching the flights costs etc. Waiting for travel agent to call me back at the moment actually.

Tentatively planning on perhaps going to New Orleans , then Savannah , *then* Joshua Tree ..... before heading off the San Fran and Canada.....

( oh boyyy this aint gonna be cheap :LOL: ).


----------



## Alison

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ok ... I've given a little more thought to this and , at the moment , I am researching the flights costs etc. Waiting for travel agent to call me back at the moment actually.
> 
> Tentatively planning on perhaps going to New Orleans , then Savannah , *then* Joshua Tree ..... before heading off the San Fran and Canada.....
> 
> ( oh boyyy this aint gonna be cheap :LOL: ).



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ok ... I've given a little more thought to this and , at the moment , I am researching the flights costs etc. Waiting for travel agent to call me back at the moment actually.
> 
> Tentatively planning on perhaps going to New Orleans , then Savannah , *then* Joshua Tree ..... before heading off the San Fran and Canada.....
> 
> ( oh boyyy this aint gonna be cheap :LOL: ).



I think the list of people signing up for JT is about to increase dramatically.


----------



## Karalee

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ... I've given a little more thought to this and , at the moment , I am researching the flights costs etc. Waiting for travel agent to call me back at the moment actually.
> 
> Tentatively planning on perhaps going to New Orleans , then Savannah , *then* Joshua Tree ..... before heading off the San Fran and Canada.....
> 
> ( oh boyyy this aint gonna be cheap :LOL: ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the list of people signing up for JT is about to increase dramatically.
Click to expand...


And I think _some_ who have already signed up are doing their praise jesus dances


----------



## gecko

i love the desert, i spent sooo much time out in the high cali desert


sometimes i miss it a lot

so how would this work exactly?

everyone camps out?


----------



## Karalee

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ok ... I've given a little more thought to this and , at the moment , I am researching the flights costs etc. Waiting for travel agent to call me back at the moment actually.
> 
> Tentatively planning on perhaps going to New Orleans , then Savannah , *then* Joshua Tree ..... before heading off the San Fran and Canada.....
> 
> ( oh boyyy this aint gonna be cheap :LOL: ).



Erm.... Montana is on the way to Canuck Land chick


----------



## Luminosity

Honey , ya betcha sweet ass I'ma see my sessay kiwi .

Ya not gonna come to JT ?

And :LOL: @ ya's ^^^ up there ...yeah they'll be comin to see me pull my fugly faces  .... just doin my bit for tourism :shock:


----------



## Karalee

Well you know your funny n **** :lmao:

Imma try make it to JT,so Ill give ya a piggy back ride to Montana


----------



## gecko

so is anyone going to tell me how this works?!


----------



## photogoddess

gecko said:
			
		

> so is anyone going to tell me how this works?!




HAHA - Sure. March 18th - March 21st 2005 we are having a photo get together in Joshua Tree Ca. Chase and I are doing some pick ups and transportation. Most of us will be camping since the nearest hotel is 40 miles away. We are trying to coordinate airport pickups for Thursday afternoon. Preferably at the Ontario airport. Someof us will be heading back early Monday morning so that a VIP can make his flight home on time. What else do you need to know.


----------



## gecko

well i suppose that covers it for the most part

i mean i could get to cali, but after that i had no clue 
will there be a method of gettingback to the airport if some of you are leaving?


----------



## photogoddess

We're hoping to keep the flights around the same time to avoid multiple trips.


----------



## gecko

will there be a water supply out at the camp site?


----------



## photogoddess

Chase and I are going to do a scouting mission to see what will be available at the camp site. Keep you all posted on the details after we have a chance to do that.


----------



## gecko

so how many people are planning on it as of now? say "I am"


----------



## photogoddess

pick me!


----------



## Alison

gecko said:
			
		

> so how many people are planning on it as of now? say "I am"



From the poll above it looks like 12 people + 9 undecided.


----------



## photogoddess

I wonder if anyone is coming that had previously voted for no or maybe. :scratch:


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone is coming that had previously voted for no or maybe. :scratch:



LOL! Sounds like it's time for a new poll


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonS said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone is coming that had previously voted for no or maybe. :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Sounds like it's time for a new poll
Click to expand...


Well mods and admins... can we get one?


----------



## MDowdey

:::walks out of forum quietly while whistling... :::


md


----------



## gecko

i didnt mean a poll
i meant a new "i am"

theres so much chatter i cant even imagine going back and checking


----------



## Jovian

ok, im way late here....but I haven't been on a vacation in forever...so... I need to.  nor have I been that far away from home.... I'm 20, I turn 21 March 19th....dammit.... I have to go.  Count me in... one way or another, count me in on this one.  I'm going to go look at flights right now.  I'll be at the airport thursday.  One way or another.

-Andrew-


----------



## Jeff Canes

Its the budget-cutting time of year at work and if I survive the cutting. Will make the trip for sure. Despite the fact I dont liking camping.


----------



## Corry

Hey, guess what????  I haven't convinced my boyfriend to come YET...he's won't say yes yet because of school and work.  Well, I just looked it up on his university website, and his spring break is MARCH 12-20!!!!!  So...I just have to convince him to skip ONE day of school, OR figure out a way to fly home on Sunday evening (anyone gonna be going back to the airport sunday????) and to request ONE weekend off from work!  Yay!  My chances just got a little higher!  Just had to brag about that to someone.  I'm kinda happy.  Let's see if it gets me anywhere.


----------



## aggiezach

YAY!


----------



## steve817

Question, How easy do you think it would be to find everyone at the park? I'm thinking about flying into Palm Springs if I go.


----------



## Jovian

we'll be the big group of nerds with cameras, dancing naked around a cactus....


----------



## Jeff Canes

Jovian said:
			
		

> we'll be the big group of nerds with cameras, dancing naked around a cactus....



:LOL: I aint dancing naked.


----------



## japmula

Hey Guys, looks like 2 out of the 9 campgrounds have water and toilets? http://www.joshua.tree.national-park.com/camping.htm

Btw, I'm definitely considering this trip!! Sounds like so much fun!  But kinda like Corry, I need to know all the logistics before booking tickets, you know?  :roll: 

Like not being bale to shower...lol...that might be sort of a problem for me. My hair gets unbelievably greasy by the end of the day! Hahaha....something you guys do not wanna see! =P

And so it's definitely 3/17-3/21?  b/c originally, I think it was 3/18-3/21.

I told my bf about it and he's totally interested in visiting JT, but he has all those logistical questions too, like is this more of like ppl. justy planning? or more of an organized event, like you know, with structure? He says he wouldn't mind driving 40 miles to get to a bed...lol. Me thinks that might kinda suck for 4 nights. Ummm...but yea, showers are a concern for him too.

Dude, I would totally be into the solar shower thing if possible...hahaha. I'm a city gal so never heard of those before.....very creative! And funny! =P  And as I said we're "city" folks, 4 nights in the desert in some what sounds like hard core camping conditions....hehe, I don't know if we'd make it! =P


----------



## Corry

I'm DEFINATLY going (see title! )  But, yeah..I'm curious about all these things...Chase and a bunch of others from that area will be doing a scouting trip and let us know the answers to our questions!


----------



## voodoocat

Solar shower is just a big bag that gets hot in the sun.  Since we're in the desert our chance of sun is pretty high  
We'll have more specifics after the scouting trip.  I'm sending Malachite to meet up with the freaks from socal to keep an eye on things 

After the scouting trip we need to book some group sites asap.  That is spring break weekend and JT is pretty popular.


----------



## Corry

BTW, this is probably a stupid question, but exactly what is the weather like there in March????


----------



## voodoocat

80's in the day and mid 40s at night.  on average.


----------



## Corry

Cool, thanks...so bring t-shirts AND sweatshirt, huh???


----------



## voodoocat

Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's


----------



## Corry

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's



Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!


----------



## voodoocat

core_17 said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
Click to expand...

I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too  
And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it


----------



## Alison

voodoocat said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too
> And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it
Click to expand...


Portage your canoe twice into the Boundary Waters in MN, dig your own toilet, that's camping


----------



## voodoocat

AlisonS said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too
> And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portage your canoe twice into the Boundary Waters in MN, dig your own toilet, that's camping
Click to expand...

But I'm sure you were allowed to have a campfire   Camping is so boring without a campfire.


----------



## MDowdey

voodoocat said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too
> And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portage your canoe twice into the Boundary Waters in MN, dig your own toilet, that's camping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm sure you were allowed to have a campfire   Camping is so boring without a campfire.
Click to expand...


hike an uncharted mountain and get stuck in the snow with a tshirt on for 8 hours until a helicopter rescues you...thats rouging it...so sit down.



md


----------



## voodoocat

MDowdey said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too
> And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portage your canoe twice into the Boundary Waters in MN, dig your own toilet, that's camping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm sure you were allowed to have a campfire   Camping is so boring without a campfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hike an uncharted mountain and get stuck in the snow with a tshirt on for 8 hours until a helicopter rescues you...thats rouging it...so sit down.
> 
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...

No, thats just being dumb


----------



## MDowdey

voodoocat said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and a decent sleeping bag that will keep you warm.  There still is a chance the night time could get down to the upper 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the wonderful Photogoddess, I will have a sleeping bag waiting for me!!!  Good thing, too, cuz I would have NO idea where I would get my hands on the camping gear I would need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of gear too
> And I may be a city boy but I've done my fair share of camping... camping, even with flush toilets is not roughing it   Hike 2 miles with all your gear, to a place that restricts campfires and that's roughing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portage your canoe twice into the Boundary Waters in MN, dig your own toilet, that's camping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm sure you were allowed to have a campfire   Camping is so boring without a campfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hike an uncharted mountain and get stuck in the snow with a tshirt on for 8 hours until a helicopter rescues you...thats rouging it...so sit down.
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, thats just being dumb
Click to expand...


how did i know you were gonna say that? it wasnt so dumb at the time...  



d


----------



## Jeff Canes

I am foreseeing a little logistic problem. Getting for FLA to Cali and back with the flowing camera bags, tripod, sleeping bag, and standard travel gear


----------



## voodoocat

There's always the ship method... you could ship the stuff out to Tammy or Chase before the trip and they can ship it back to you after.


----------



## Alison

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I am foreseeing a little logistic problem. Getting for FLA to Cali and back with the flowing camera bags, tripod, sleeping bag, and standard travel gear



Bring an assistant to carry your bags for you, that's what I am doing   

But, seriously, they have carts and stuff at the airports so you could use one of those when you unload the car and there will be people on the other end to help you out.


----------



## photogoddess

Or ship to Chase or I. We can make sure everyone is matched up with their stuff when we get there.


----------



## Alison

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Or ship to Chase or I. We can make sure everyone is matched up with their stuff when we get there.



Are you and Chad really the same person?????  :shock:


----------



## voodoocat

AlisonS said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or ship to Chase or I. We can make sure everyone is matched up with their stuff when we get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Chad really the same person?????  :shock:
Click to expand...

:lmao:


----------



## Jovian

Yeah, I was worrying about the whole sleeping bag/tent/crap situation....but I didn't even think about shipping stuff to you guys.  That makes things easier.  I am so excited about this trip...


----------



## pilgrim

wow, i cant believe i just read all of that :shock:
hmm, i wonder what it will cost to fly from Victoria....??
maybe i could hitch...


----------



## Karalee

Um, just adding PILGRIMS name to the list 


You WILL be there


----------



## Corry

Hey...you guys had your scouting trip, so where's out scouting report!  (and teaser pics!)


----------



## photogoddess

We had a really long & productive day yesterday but still need to compile the information for your viewing pleasure. Tonight my pretties - tonight!  :LOL:


----------

